# And So It Began...



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, it would appear that I am the first "victim" of the Ron Mexico Assault Squad. I received two packages today, one from Ronald "Simplechords" Reed, 174 State Rt 17 N Ste 107, Rochelle Park, NJ 07662-4012 and one from Mr. Mich, 1402 215th pl SW, Lynwood, WA 98306 (shouldn't he be a WSBSer?). The first was from Mr_Mich and was awesome! A beautiful Camacho (corojo, I believe), a Gurkha Evil, a Torano Exodus, an AB SCR (love this stick), a Ron Mexico (or Dirty Sanchez as I like to call them) and a Tatuaje M80 (also a small bottle of Patron as a tag along)...one of my favorites at the moment. Very much appreciated Krystian!










Next we have SimpleChords...I am not sure what to think as each of these sticks has been rebanded with a custom "Ron Mexico" band. Ummm, thanks Ron (I guess!) ound:










The other 5 cigars are from the "Ron Mexio Limited Edition Anniversary Potencia Fuerte Extreme Series" or the RMLEAPFE series, for short. I am hoping that the RMLEAPFE series are a little more enjoyable than the original line that I have heard so many bad things about.

Thanks fellas! :mischief:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

And the Dirty Sanchez group has just signed their own death wishes. Nice knowing you fellas, I hope you enjoyed your stay here at Puff.

Nice hit guys, enjoy those sticks Kipp. They look great, not sure on the RM assortment pack


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Haha, That is great! You have been Ron Mexico'ed Kipp! Nice Job RMAS, although you guys can still be questioned if can even be considered a group or not.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Mmmm...those sound like C-R-A-P-! :roll:


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

hope you enjoy it kipp


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Glad to see you took the hit brother!! :lol:

Not sure if congrats are in order or not....

Nice hit you two!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Hahahahahahaha WTG Ron!

I knew you were re-banding but I didn't think you'd make a Limited Edition Ziplock Sampler!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I don't know... This might be even a little too weird for me, and that is saying something.

:thumb:


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Hahahahahahaha WTG Ron!
> 
> I knew you were re-banding but I didn't think you'd make a Limited Edition Ziplock Sampler!


Andrew from the word on the street these ziploc samplers are very very HTF! The rarest of the rarities!!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

bcannon87 said:


> Andrew from the word on the street these ziploc samplers are very very HTF! The rarest of the rarities!!


Yeah, I think I read on CigarNewsZOMGWTFBBQ.com that the Ron Mexi Co. sold out all of their stock at last week's ICPCR.


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

bcannon87 said:


> Andrew from the word on the street these ziploc samplers are very very HTF! The rarest of the rarities!!


Very very hard to find. Only 3 know to exist so far!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Enjoy the Ron Mexico's kipp!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

eace::whoo::clap2::banana::dance::chk Whoo Hoo on the Ron Mexico Assault Squads FIRST hit!! Awesome - I love it. Especially the custom bands on the one set of cigars - Brilliant!! Enjoy Kipp!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Well, it would appear that I am the first "victim" of the Ron Mexico Assault Squad. I received two packages today, one from Ronald "Simplechords" Reed, 174 State Rt 17 N Ste 107, Rochelle Park, NJ 07662-4012 and one from Mr. Mich, 1402 215th pl SW, Lynwood, WA 98306 (shouldn't he be a WSBSer?). The first was from Mr_Mich and was awesome! A beautiful Camacho (corojo, I believe), a Gurkha Evil, a Torano Exodus, an AB SCR (love this stick), a Ron Mexico (or Dirty Sanchez as I like to call them) and a Tatuaje M80 (also a small bottle of Patron as a tag along)...one of my favorites at the moment. Very much appreciated Krystian!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kipp - brother - :director: you gotta get a better camera dude - do you see these pics your posting?? hoto:I guess I know what to put in my next bomb...


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

i agree, he barely captured the New Improved RMLEAPFE band in all its glory.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Kipp - brother - :director: you gotta get a better camera dude - do you see these pics your posting?? hoto:I guess I know what to put in my next bomb...


It is my phone...I have a good camera but it is at home.


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

primetime76 said:


> It is my phone...I have a good camera but it is at home.


I guess shawn will have to bomb you with a better phone then!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> It is my phone...I have a good camera but it is at home.


You're lettin me down Bro - your pics are worse than my ALLEGED ass crack! :horn:


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

simplechords said:


> Very very hard to find. Only 3 know to exist so far!


Man, that is Rare!!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> You're lettin me down Bro - your pics are worse than my ALLEGED ass crack! :horn:


Hey come on now, they can't be any worse then David_ESM's pictures. Now that guy can take some cruddy pics


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Always gotta be bustin my balls...

I still stand by the opinion that my hands are perfectly steady and it is the world that shakes and messes up my photos.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> You're lettin me down Bro - your pics are worse than my ALLEGED ass crack! :horn:


Alleged??? It was voted upon and it was in fact deemed ass crack. Quit denying what everyone else confirmed.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

max gas said:


> Alleged??? It was voted upon and it was in fact deemed ass crack. Quit denying what everyone else confirmed.


3 Biased vs 1 unbiased. unbiased (= ME) wins!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I <3 Puff.

My favorite part about all this is now Kipp has to smoke all of the sticks in Ron's bomb... not knowing which is in fact, the actual Ron Mexico. _It's a mystery_!!!

Nice job dudes.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I <3 Puff.
> 
> My favorite part about all this is now Kipp has to smoke all of the sticks in Ron's bomb... not knowing which is in fact, the actual Ron Mexico. _It's a mystery_!!!
> 
> Nice job dudes.


I know which is the Ron Mexico....I got two, one regular banded and one not...the comparison was easy for a ZK...maybe not for a WSBSer though.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Good point. We don't smoke that crap.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Well deserved.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

:boxing: Next up, we want to see a pic of you smoking that Ron Mexico!!! :boxing:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nothing like a rusty trombone Mexico to start the day.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

These guys need to be sent a few infused Ron Mexicos! But great hit on Kipp guys!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice hit Kipp.

Of course, now I kinda' feel sorry for the RM guys. My understanding is that Kipp doesn't eff around when he bombs. Y'all might wanna' invest in some reinforcing agents for your mailboxes.


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

nealw6971 said:


> Nice hit Kipp.
> 
> Of course, now I kinda' feel sorry for the RM guys. My understanding is that Kipp doesn't eff around when he bombs. Y'all might wanna' invest in some reinforcing agents for your mailboxes.


Not worried at all. Just after joining puff i invested in a bomb proof mailbox. 









The neighbors werent happy...but at least i can sleep at night.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

simplechords said:


> Not worried at all. Just after joining puff i invested in a bomb proof mailbox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the ShuckinsRebuffer 3000? Dang, I want one of those... 
Either that or a ZKpreventer 2500.

I suppose soon enough you RMs will want your own bombproof mailbox?


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

kip bombs = minor scratches to mailbox


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Mr_mich said:


> kip bombs = minor scratches to mailbox


Hmmm... sounds like the gauntlet has been tossed.


----------

